# Doctor Pierce Extract of Smart-Weed, olive yellow



## epgorge

I haven't been buying bottle recently but one afternoon while on a drive with my wife, she insisted I go into this antique barn and look at the glass. I obeyed and this bottle was the first thing I saw when I came in the door. 
 This is a very clean bottle with one litte flea bit in the collared lip. It is the one on the left, I believe.
 front panel: Doctor/Pierce, lower space for label
 side panel R.V. Pierce M.D. 
 side panel Buffalo, N.Y.
 back panel: Extract of / Smart-Weed
 in olive yellow or lime. Kinda of a citron. 
 Joel


----------



## epgorge

A very nice bottle. Definately a keeper for the med collection.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge

more pics of a nice bottle


----------



## epgorge

RV Pierce M.D.


----------



## Tony14

i likee the color...kinda a clear/citron mix haha. Nice one!


----------



## Jim

Nice one, Joel. Man, you have a knack for finding bottles in really cool colors. I've only ever done it once, picked up a true lime green Dr. Kilmer's for $19. ~Jim


----------



## epgorge

I was thining about the bottle maker who made this, obviously by mistake or chance. Dr. Pierce smart-weed was a darker product and the color of the bottle surely wasn't tantamount to the bottle makers main task. So he didn't care. 100+ years and we collectors care and are quite happy he made a mistake. Then the next question is ... how many did he make? It is one of the prettiest yellow greens I have ever held in my hand. It has a nice warm feeling to it. Radiation?[]
 Here is a colored fruit jar I have for sale on ebay.... Atlas EZ, med amber. Very clean and probably will go for very little.


----------



## epgorge

Here is a better shot of the Atlas and if you look to the left jar you will see probably my favorite colored fruit jar, an Atals EZ yellow I picked up for a song in a barn.


----------



## epgorge

better yet..

 pretty color.


----------



## epgorge

Yes, thank you Lobe. That was used a bit more tongue in cheek as I was referring to any use of uranium to obtain the yellow in the glass.


----------



## idigjars

Joel, nice find.  It's always nice to find something to put on the shelf.  Are you going to sell that yellowish pint Atlas E-Z seal you have in your pic?  Shoot me a price.  Best regards!           Paul []


----------



## epgorge

I have been debating it... but would rather find a top for it and keep it. If I sold it I put it out to bid or try to get redbook price for it...  It is a really rare and nice color for such a common bottle. 

 On another note, I do have a multitude of dated lids I am going to put out to auction soon, including an SCA, / Patd Apr. / 10 1900 (just flea bites); 
 I have an Aug 8 1865 aqua (w chips);
 I have a LEADER FRUIT JAR / TRADE MARK
 In fact, it would be better for anyone to tell me what they are looking for and I will see if I have it. 
 Still more, I am looking for the bottle that goes to a Kline Pickle jar which was aqua blue but had amber streaks through it. dated /Oct 27 1863/. It has 'use pin" embossed accross the top. If anyone has a picture of the bottle it came wth I would appreciate seeing it. If I don't find the bottle, I would think about selling the top to someone who has the bottle but not the top. 

 I am on a drive to get my orphan lids on proper jars. Let me know if anyone needs anything.

 Joel 

 UPDATE: Paul ended up with the yellow jar.


----------



## epgorge

here are some of the lids. I also have tons of zinc and tin screw bands some with inserts some without. I also have quite a few glass stoppers in various colors and sizes. 

 While we are on the subject I have three boxes full of picked through bottles if anyone nearby wants to drive here and pick them up. They are Father Johns, whiskeys, foods such as medford French's mustard, jumbo peanut butter, etc. quite a few generic apothecaries and such. No pontils though, sorry. It 
 Joel


----------



## capsoda

Hey Joel, Nice find and some great colors you got there too.


----------



## Stardust

> RV Pierce M.D.


 Are the Dr. Pierce a commom find? It's a family name and would make a nice housewarming gift to the new home.


----------



## epgorge

Dr Pierce is about as common bottle as you will find. His prescription medicines can be acquired for a a few bucks,  There are a Variety of them out there. I like his oval ones and the smartweeds. Not too much into thier tapered medicines. Those are equally, quite common. 

 Let me know if you can't find one and I will get you one. Theey are as common as fleas on dogs around here.

 Joel


----------



## Stardust

Thanks I'll look and if no luck I'll do that. Thanks ~Stardust~


----------



## glass man

WASN'T DOC. PIERCE A SENATOR AT ONE TIME?


----------



## spyder

Stardust; I think I have a Dr pierce around here that you can have (clear glass).  Just give me a couple of days to look through some boxes for it.  Tom


----------



## GuntherHess

> WASN'T DOC. PIERCE A SENATOR AT ONE TIME?


 
 Almost... Dr Ray Pierce was a state senator and then a congressional representative but he had to resign because of bad heath.


----------



## GuntherHess

This is one of the earliest Dr Pierce bottles. The PIERCE'S FAVORITE PRESCRIPTION was his first product which he started making sometime around 1868. This bottle is marked TW&CO on the bottom (Thomas Wightman Pittsburgh) which puts it after 1873. I think I have seen an even earlier one marked L&W on the bottom (I'm looking for early ones if anyone has any).


----------



## epgorge

> Are the Dr. Pierce a commom find? It's a family name and would make a nice housewarming gift to the new home


 
 If you are just looking for a bottle with the name on it, here is a common Dr. Pierce on eBay. It has a Ninety-nine cent opening bid, no reserve and most probably won't even get a  bid. It is Item # 190221876788.

 Matt, I will keep my eyes out for ones with earlier industrial characteristics, keeping you in mind. I have seen many vairiations of Dr. Pierce, most are quite common (to me) and occasionally, I see one I haven't seen before. The oval Pierce with measuring increments is one of my favorites, as is the Smart Weed.

 Joel


----------



## GuntherHess

Any of the applied lip ones are interesting.


----------



## cookie

Hi-I 've got this Pierce bottle with A&DHC in circle on base....


----------



## GuntherHess

That looks like it might be another early Pittsburgh one. Does it have an applied lip? What's the base type, post mold?


----------



## cookie

picture...


----------



## cookie

picture...


----------



## Stardust

> Stardust; I think I have a Dr pierce around here that you can have (clear glass). Just give me a couple of days to look through some boxes for it. Tom


 
 Tom, Thanks that would be SWEET. I can wait. I believe that everything you need
 basically comes to you. So Thank you!
 ~Stardust~

*~I'm walking on Sunshine ya, ya~*


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I need 50 grand []


----------



## Stardust

*epgorge*
 Hi I'll have to look at that e-bay post. Thanks ~Stardust~

 Oh mr sun, sun, mr golden sun. Please shine down on me!
 can you tell I've been singing to babies all day long?


----------



## GuntherHess

> ORIGINAL: cookie
> 
> Hi-I 've got this Pierce bottle with A&DHC in circle on base....


 
 Nice, looks like it might be contemprary with or a few years after the one I have.
 Let me know if you decide to get rid of it. 
 I'm looking for variants of these and early Dr Kennedy bottles.


----------



## Stardust

Ask and you shall receive Rick.
 I'll write you a check tonight.
 nice to see have a smile on tonight![]

Oh what a Beautiful Day!


----------



## cookie

Matt- the bottle needs professional cleaning...if you want it I'll send it to you-free-just let me know your address..John


----------



## GuntherHess

That's for the offer, I'll be glad to trade you something for it.
 I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Stardust

Matt, It's the ripple effect from your acts of kindness......
Watch as you give you end up having more.
It happens everytime to me.
I'm not trying to make this about me,
but I try to do random acts of kindness everyday.


----------



## GuntherHess

I try to take a more balanced approach... for every person I am nice to, I make sure I thoroughly torture another poor soul. The kindness to you will likely be offset by my co-worker's pain and suffering[]


----------



## Stardust

you very funny matt [] []​I love the view from where​you set your bottles in your pics....​I like to see things in multiples...​all the flasks and all your other​bottles, as they make such  nice pics.​Then I see part of a hand​and wonder what the​rest is like.​what all the​collecters​here are like​as i see bits and​pieces.​~Stardust~​


----------



## GuntherHess

I received a Pierce bottle from John (cookie) today who very kind to give it to me.
 Comparing it to the Pierce bottle I have raises some questions.
 They were both made in Pittsburgh probably around the late 1870s to early 1880s.
 At first I thought they were made in the same mold but the side panels are slightly wider on the first one. What's interesting is the embossing seems to be the same on both bottles. The spacing and fonts are the same and if you look closely there is even a flaw in the embossing above the apostrophe that is identical on both bottles.
 So how was embossing done on bottle molds? This seems to imply the same (damaged) embossing template was used by both Wightman and Cunningham.
 Were these iron molds cast with the embossing or was the embossing added after the mold was cast?

 here is a photo of first bottle...


----------



## GuntherHess

second bottle ...


----------



## annie44

I have a couple of Dr Pierce go-withs - a Memorandum and Account Book (48 pages) with great testimonials for his products, and a vial of Dr. Pierce's Pleasant Pellets in a box with original insert (and still full of the pills!)  
 Matt - shoot me a PM if you're interested and I'd be happy to pass these along to you.

 Cindy


----------



## GuntherHess

Thanks for the offer Cindy but I am mostly just interested in studying the early transitional bottles and molds. The Pierce bottles were just examples that were made over a long time frame that I found interesting. I like the fact that they can be tied to specific glass houses. My goal now is to find an L&W marked Pierce bottle.
 I think there are a few other people in the forum that have particular interest in Dr Piece items.


----------



## spyder

Stardust here are some pics of the bottle.  It is not clear but light green blue. It is emossed R.V. Pierce MD on one side and Buffalo , N.Y. on the other.  It has one chip in the the threads on the buffalo side.  If you want it just pm me your address and I will ship it out.  Tom


----------



## spyder

pic2


----------



## spyder

sorry something way haywirer


----------

